# 48' x 40' pavers pitch 6 inches???



## CREATE NYC (Jan 16, 2009)

I am about to start laying pavers and I know that the pitch should be 1/8" every foot. However, by the time I get to the end of the back yard it will be 6 inches. Will this look off when looking at it? Should there be a maximum pitch? 
Another thing is the soil is very soft there. It is not a new foundation so is it a smart idea that I add more base because of the soft soil?

Thanks


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

So, you are a general contractor. And you are laying pavers?

Shouldn't you have someone to do it who knows what they are doing? Especially since it sounds like a large job.
Just sounds fishy to me... How long is your warranty?

How did you even price this job if you don't even know what you are doing for a base or how to lay pavers?

Are you sure you aren't a homeowner looking for DIY advice?

Try this site: http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You could always tilt your head to the right when you look at it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cut the soft soil out and replace with compacted stone.

6 inches of slope is adequate for the 48' length.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

You can get away with less then 6" of pitch.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

An eighth inch per foot
is an eighth inch per foot.
It won't be any more of a problem
than if it were an 8' patio.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

neolitic said:


> An eighth inch per foot
> is an eighth inch per foot.
> It won't be any more of a problem
> than if it were an 8' patio.


Just more of it!


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

Weren't you just on here about a week ago asking how much to charge for installing crown mold? And now you are asking how to lay a brick patio...how exactly are you a general contractor?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

OGStilts said:


> Weren't you just on here about a week ago asking how much to charge for installing crown mold? And now you are asking how to lay a brick patio...how exactly are you a general contractor?


Exactly!

He's a DIY doing his own house.

Or a hack doing someone else's saying "I can do everything!"


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

> Exactly!
> 
> He's a DIY doing his own house.
> 
> Or a hack doing someone else's saying "I can do everything!" 01-26-2009 10:26 PM


x2

5 posts, 1 being a pricing ?, and the other being a rather simple technical question. 
The facts don't lie


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

OGStilts said:


> Weren't you just on here about a week ago asking how much to charge for installing crown mold? And now you are asking how to lay a brick patio...how exactly are you a general contractor?


 
He stayed at a Holiday Inn Express..........


----------

